# Define 'Disciple'



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 3, 2006)

*Define \'Disciple\'*



> _Originally posted by ChristopherPaul_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Joseph Ringling_
> ...



Baptism of disciples alone is just safer also.:bigsmile:


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 3, 2006)

Joseph,
Please define 'disciple'?


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 3, 2006)

I was wondering what happened to my post.

Scott, I had no intentions to start yet another baptism thread. If you noticed the smilies that I inserted they were ment to show I was just joking around.

To tell you the truth Scott I've read some from both sides of the debate. From men like Fred Malone, R.C. Sproul, John Murray,and Sam Waldron just to name a few. I've also read through some of the five billion threads on the subject here on the PB. I have yet to be convinced of the paedo view of baptism but still see my paedo brethren as just that; brethren. I have no desire whatsoever to get into a debate about baptism with you nor anyone else on the PB. Over the past year and a half I've quietly read, studied, and learned much about the Reformed faith from men with convictions on both sides of the issue. To me at this point, baptism is not high on my priority list. That may sould like a copout, take it for what you will but I'm quite content that the credo-view is correct and the Lord has not seen fit for whatever reason to press upon my heart and conscious the desire to study the issue much further at this time. If He does, I'll know where to come to discuss it.



[Edited on 1-3-2006 by Joseph Ringling]


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 3, 2006)

Joseph,
We are not discussing baptism; I have asked you to define the term disciple as it is used in scripture.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Joseph,
> We are not discussing baptism; I have asked you to define the term disciple as it is used in scripture.



I believe the term disciple as used in scripture can be defined as someone that follows Christ and His commandments. 

John 8:31 *So Jesus was saying to those Jews who had believed Him, "If you continue in My word, then you are truly disciples of Mine; *


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joseph Ringling_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Did all of the disciples described in scripture, whom 'followed Jesus', *all* continue to follow Him?



[Edited on 1-3-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 3, 2006)

Of course not.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 3, 2006)

Was Judas a disciple?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joseph Ringling_
> Of course not.



Ok. Then having said that, is discipleship a indicator of regeneration?

[Edited on 1-3-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> Was Judas a disciple?



He was an apostle, but he obviously proved by his actions that he was no disciple.

Hey this eerily similar of the conversation between professor Jacobs and Thomas. Am I in the twilight zone?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 3, 2006)

While I know you fella's are trying to convey or teach something, on ocasion I wish you would get straight to the point.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joseph Ringling_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by C. Matthew McMahon_
> ...



Joseph,
I suggest doing a word study on the word _disciple_ as you are redefining it. You will find that the term is used generically in regards to people whom _followed_ Christ. It is not germane to regeneration.


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Joseph Ringling_
> ...



Let me rephrase that: I think I spoke to quickly. Yes Judas was a _disciple _of Jesus. He proved himself _unregenerate_ by his actions.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Joseph Ringling_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> ...



Was Ananias and Saphira disciples? Demas? 

You earlier wrote:



> Baptism of disciples alone is just safer also.



How is the above _safer_ and in what way?


----------



## Joseph Ringling (Jan 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Joseph Ringling_
> ...



I said I was just joking about that. Hence the smilies.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 3, 2006)

Ok............


----------

